# rear knee feels like its gonna pop when nose press



## jegar (Aug 31, 2012)

im started to progress especially last year. that is until i tweaked by left knee. Now, i got a new set up and with excitement, doing a bit of carpet training on presses. I noticed that when im trying to "slowly" do a nose press, i feel like my back knee is going to "rip" as i pull on my back leg and lean over the nose. am i doing something wrong with my press or is me knee totally messed (8 months since incident). 

also to add, i do bend my knee when im trying to nose press:dunno:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jegar said:


> im started to progress especially last year. that is until i tweaked by left knee. Now, i got a new set up and with excitement, doing a bit of carpet training on presses. I noticed that when im trying to "slowly" do a nose press, i feel like my back knee is going to "rip" as i pull on my back leg and lean over the nose. am i doing something wrong with my press or is me knee totally messed (8 months since incident).
> 
> also to add, i do bend my knee when im trying to nose press:dunno:


Did you do any rehab after the tweak? Sounds like your hip flexors might be weak. Get strong and this should go away. If not, seek medical attention.


----------



## jegar (Aug 31, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Did you do any rehab after the tweak? Sounds like your hip flexors might be weak. Get strong and this should go away. If not, seek medical attention.


I was instructed to exercise..Since i go to the gym 3-4 times a week, i initially focused on strengthening the surrounding muscles of my knee. But maybe i just need to keep it up? I thought i might be doing something wrong (ie, body positioning, etc.)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Time to get a leg transplant, time for robotic legs. It's a risky procedure but well worth it.


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

What your describing has nothing to do wtih your hip flexors. You would not experience this type of pain due to weak hip flexor muscles or even a hip flexor strain. More improtantly how did you injury your knee? Did you feel or hear a pop? was there immediate swelling or bruising? Were you able to bear weight on the leg and walk normally after the injury? Does the knee ever feel as if it's going to give out? Does your knee ever feel like it locks or gets stuck especially after deep knee bend (squat) as if to stand back up? Do you feel any sort of grinding, clicking or popping within the knee, if so what causes this to happen? Does it hurt more to sit for prolonged periods of time? Can you run down a hill with out the knee feeling unstable? Can you make cutting moves without the knee feeling unstable? Can you piviot on the leg without pain? Does it hurt the knee to jump, especially after you jump while in the air? These are the things I need to know. BTW I'm a physical Therapist.


----------



## jegar (Aug 31, 2012)

DirtyD27 said:


> What your describing has nothing to do wtih your hip flexors. You would not experience this type of pain due to weak hip flexor muscles or even a hip flexor strain. More improtantly how did you injury your knee? Did you feel or hear a pop? was there immediate swelling or bruising? Were you able to bear weight on the leg and walk normally after the injury? Does the knee ever feel as if it's going to give out? Does your knee ever feel like it locks or gets stuck especially after deep knee bend (squat) as if to stand back up? Do you feel any sort of grinding, clicking or popping within the knee, if so what causes this to happen? Does it hurt more to sit for prolonged periods of time? Can you run down a hill with out the knee feeling unstable? Can you make cutting moves without the knee feeling unstable? Can you piviot on the leg without pain? Does it hurt the knee to jump, especially after you jump while in the air? These are teh things I need to know. BTW I'm a physical Therapist.



thanks!

first, it felt like the knee popped on/off with immediate swelling and bruising (had that huge knee brace for almost 1 month). Xray said possible Meniscus but never had an MRI as i am still waiting after 8 months--> no one has called. I can run, play basketball (with knee brace of course), but sometimes, without the brace, it feels like its going to "pop" again when i pivot. I know this could be a mental thing. Also when i do deep squats ( no weight), i get the "cracking" sound; like what you do to your fingers... Lastly, i have yet to run down a steep hill, but i've been playing hard basketball lately without discomfort (again with knee brace that keeps the knee cap centered, if im correct)


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

What kind of brace are you using? is it a custom knee brace if so what type? ACL, PCL, Patella stabilizing..., or is it a store purchased brace, if so what is it made from neoprene? Does it have metal lateral supports? The fact that you can play aggressive basketball w/o difficulty is good. Cracking is not necessarily bad. The popping sound you hear from joints is release of gas, pressure from the joint. (No you will not get arthritis from "cracking" your knuckles). Sometimes after an inury to a joint the surrounding muscles weaken and the joint absords more stress then it's designed to do causing pain. Also when the quad muscles weaken you can devolop a patella (knee cap) tracking problem which could cause the craking or grinding feeling of your patella. It would be difficult to determine a Meniscus injuy from an xray. you'd basically be looking at the spacing between the femoral condyle and tibial condyle which if acute could be misleading secondarily to swelling. There are a number of manual tests that could performed to determine the likeleness of a meniscus injury but the best diagnosis is from an MRI. Most refferal's are only good for 30 days. if it's been longer than 30 days since your doctor as asked you to get an MRI you may want to go back and talk to him to get another refferal to have an MRI performed. If you don't hear anything after a week of getting the referral, call them! Even if you do have a Menisus injury your best bet would be to do colsed chain strengthening. This type of strengthening is done by exercising so that your feet are always in contact with a hard surface e.g. leg press, standing squats (light weight, high reps). strengthen quads; hamstring; hip abductors, rotators and extensors and your core, core is not your abs. Core is transvers abdominus. Do planks flat and sideways. If you do not know how to do these SAFELY, seek the help of licensed professional e.g trainer or PT. I'd consult your doctor first before anything though. Good luck!


----------



## jegar (Aug 31, 2012)

DirtyD27 said:


> What kind of brace are you using? is it a custom knee brace if so what type? ACL, PCL, Patella stabilizing..., or is it a store purchased brace, if so what is it made from neoprene? Does it have metal lateral supports? The fact that you can play aggressive basketball w/o difficulty is good. Cracking is not necessarily bad. The popping sound you hear from joints is release of gas, pressure from the joint. (No you will not get arthritis from "cracking" your knuckles). Sometimes after an inury to a joint the surrounding muscles weaken and the joint absords more stress then it's designed to do causing pain. Also when the quad muscles weaken you can devolop a patella (knee cap) tracking problem which could cause the craking or grinding feeling of your patella. It would be difficult to determine a Meniscus injuy from an xray. you'd basically be looking at the spacing between the femoral condyle and tibial condyle which if acute could be misleading secondarily to swelling. There are a number of manual tests that could performed to determine the likeleness of a meniscus injury but the best diagnosis is from an MRI. Most refferal's are only good for 30 days. if it's been longer than 30 days since your doctor as asked you to get an MRI you may want to go back and talk to him to get another refferal to have an MRI performed. If you don't hear anything after a week of getting the referral, call them! Even if you do have a Menisus injury your best bet would be to do colsed chain strengthening. This type of strengthening is done by exercising so that your feet are always in contact with a hard surface e.g. leg press, standing squats (light weight, high reps). strengthen quads; hamstring; hip abductors, rotators and extensors and your core, core is not your abs. Core is transvers abdominus. Do planks flat and sideways. If you do not know how to do these SAFELY, seek the help of licensed professional e.g trainer or PT. I'd consult your doctor first before anything though. Good luck!


Thank you, this is very informative!

as for the knee brace, i had that huge plastic one with the angles selector, which mine was set at 15 degrees (restraining my leg to be fully straight). I had that for about a month. Then latter brace is purchased from a sport clinic that is a sleeve with straps. Im not sure exactly how to describe it but, here it goes, it has plastic lateral support and a "donut" shape that keeps the knee cap from "tracking" if that is the correct term. 

thanks again


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

jegar said:


> Thank you, this is very informative!
> 
> as for the knee brace, i had that huge plastic one with the angles selector, which mine was set at 15 degrees (restraining my leg to be fully straight). I had that for about a month. Then latter brace is purchased from a sport clinic that is a sleeve with straps. Im not sure exactly how to describe it but, here it goes, it has plastic lateral support and a "donut" shape that keeps the knee cap from "tracking" if that is the correct term.
> 
> thanks again


No problem. Your first brace is called a knee immobilizer the second brace you described is exactly what you said patella stabilizing with lateral support. If that brace works for you continue to use it. However, I'd still see your doctor again If I were you. it's been 8 months and still having problems...somthings wrong.


----------



## GlennFoster (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions!!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Try rotating your knee while you're doing the press. I'd be willing to bet that after your injury you lost a lot of flexibility in a tendon and when you do the nose press you bend your rear knee at a strange angle and pull the tendon over something. 

Or it could be a ligament like the ACL / MCL / LCL but my money is on it being a tendon since it only hurts when you're flexing it hard (like in a nose press).


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Back from the dead? 

BA was probably right, he had the leg cut off long ago.


----------

